# What do you guys think of the Iron Horse?



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

I am buying an Iron Horse Sinister for $300. The bike looks almost brand new and is in great shape. Is it a good deal? It will be my first serious mountain bike.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

How old is it? What components are on it? Brakes, drivetrain ect. You can also go to bikepedia.com to get a better idea of it's value.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Meh. Too bad 19" is a large. Not medium.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

queevil said:


> How old is it? What components are on it? Brakes, drivetrain ect. You can also go to bikepedia.com to get a better idea of it's value.


This is the description given.

"Bike is on great used condition never abused, the grips are the only thing than may need replaced since they show wear and tear ends. rock shox forks with adjustable travel, vanilla fox adjustable rear shock , brake disc front and rear, shimano acera shifters, sthis is a 19" frame which is like medium size, "


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Ragana said:


> This is the description given.
> 
> "Bike is on great used condition never abused, the grips are the only thing than may need replaced since they show wear and tear ends. rock shox forks with adjustable travel, vanilla fox adjustable rear shock , brake disc front and rear, shimano acera shifters, sthis is a 19" frame which is like medium size, "


19" is large. 17-18" is medium. Post us some pics por favor.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

skaterqwertyuiop said:


> 19" is large. 17-18" is medium. Post us some pics por favor.


That's perfect. I am 6'!

Here are the pics


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

It's an entry-level XC bike. It seems pretty decent. I got my 6.5" travel Iron Horse for $300 off of CL. It's a pretty good bike, I switched out the discs for 203mm BB7s with Avid's levers. It's a blast to ride at Diablo and my local AM trails. It's not meant for diablo, but it's held up just fine. I'll post a pic, but MTBR's pic uploader isn't working right now.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry it's so big, but it's the only pic i have on photobucket of it. I'll upload a more recent one when MTBR's thing is working again.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

So I should go ahead and go for it then? I'm glad you like it man.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Offer him $150.00.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Offer him $150.00.


I haggled him down from $350. I don't think it'l happen =/


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Ragana said:


> So I should go ahead and go for it then? I'm glad you like it man.


They look quite different in design, so they'll probably have very different feels. IMO you should meet with the guy, ride the bike around the parking lot and see if you like it. Also keep in mind the trails you're going to be riding. On almost all trails a hardtail is all you need. I use my Iron Horse for AM and Freeriding, which perfectly suits its 6.5" of travel. But i'd much rather ride a hardtail for smooth XC trails. I hope you get what I'm saying. But hell $300 is probably cheaper than you'll find a disc hardtail locally. Whatever you decide to do Happy Riding


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (May 29, 2011)

The brand name speaks for itself.

Other than they weigh on the heavy side, at least you have the feeling it won't die on you!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

My friend has that bike with deore shifters and it's been pretty dependable. It's probably ~35 lbs. What type of riding are you planning on doing? Honestly, it's a decent price if you like how it rides.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my '08 IH Maverick 4.2!
That being said... It's HEAVY!
I also have a 19" but it feels more like a 17"... So I dunno. I'm 5'8" and it fits me just fine...

The Acera equipment is on the cheap side but can be upgraded later...

Either way... Ride it first and make sure everything works! Also check all tubing and welds for cracks...


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> My friend has that bike with deore shifters and it's been pretty dependable. It's probably ~35 lbs. What type of riding are you planning on doing? Honestly, it's a decent price if you like how it rides.


Palos Forest Preserve - Willow Springs, IL | Northern Illinois Trail Guides | CAMBr - Chicago Area Mountain Bikers

I would be doing trails like this and just a bit of road cycling as well. I am a pretty strong guy so the weight honestly does not concern me.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Ragana said:


> I haggled him down from $350. I don't think it'l happen =/


I'm kind of with AZ.MTNS on this one. That is not a new bike by any stretch. It's a 2004 in case you were wondering. Those last Judy forks were nothing to write home about and Acera components came on my $325 hardtail I bought in 1996.

Assuming it fots you perfectly, it would have to be perfectly tuned, and not even need new tires (grips OK, but nothing more) to even consider a dime over $200. One trip to the bike for shop for repairs, and the total cost is going to rack up quickly. If the grips are actually worn, the bike has likely seen at least a fair amount of use. Used bikes are a gamble for experienced cyclists. For noobies, thery can be a total mine field, especially a full suspension one that is basically 8 years old (since 2012 models are already hitting showroom floors). Color me a little skeptical.

JMHO, good luck.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

jeffj said:


> I'm kind of with AZ.MTNS on this one. That is not a new bike by any stretch. It's a 2004 in case you were wondering. Those last Judy forks were nothing to write home about and Acera components came on my $325 hardtail I bought in 1996.
> 
> Assuming it fots you perfectly, it would have to be perfectly tuned, and not even need new tires (grips OK, but nothing more) to even consider a dime over $200. One trip to the bike for shop for repairs, and the total cost is going to rack up quickly. If the grips are actually worn, the bike has likely seen at least a fair amount of use. Used bikes are a gamble for experienced cyclists. For noobies, thery can be a total mine field, especially a full suspension one that is basically 8 years old (since 2012 models are already hitting showroom floors). Color me a little skeptical.
> 
> JMHO, good luck.


Christ, now you got me really worried. Argh. That was one of the cheaper bikes I could find with disc brakes. This sucks.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

Totally agree with jeffj. Though I like Iron Horse bikes, I don't know about picking that one up. Purchasing a used full suspension bike is always iffy, as you don't know what kind of abuse/neglect it's been through. I'd rather get a used, more recent hardtail for that price, or better yet, save a couple of hundred more and purchase a new one with better components. As jeffj stated, those judy forks came out about 8~ years ago, and will definitely be the first to go. They were decent at best when brand new, but I doubt they'd hold up today.

If you're set on it, you should ride it first and get a feel for it. Though $300 is a little too much IMO.

On the other hand, I think Skaterq got a pretty good deal on his Craigslist find!


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

6milliondollarman said:


> On the other hand, I think Skaterq got a pretty good deal on his Craigslist find!


Haha, thanks man. Both of my bikes were bought on CL and then upgraded over time.

Ragana, from the pics of the trail, i'd say a hardtail would be best for you. You could even ride a cyclocross bike if all the trails are like that. I honestly prefer riding hardtails on flat singletrack, they have a special feel to them that you grow to love.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think a nice hard-tail would be more appropriate, and you could get a nice fork too. Disc brakes are not a must, unless you ride in wet/muddy conditions and even then, you can grab a pair of BB7 for under $100 and transfer them to your next ride, so it's not a bike specific expense. Just also make sure that the disc tabs are flat straight and the threads not damaged.

And always, ALWAYS make a sale act, that specify the bike condition, SN, parts, address and contact of the seller and have him sign it to protect yourself in case you find something wrong with the bike after purchase (often discovered when you clean the bike when you get home).

Otherwise, good luck and happy riding 

David


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that bike might be overkill for what you're looking to do. I know it sucks trying to find a bike but like the last few posts I'd say try to find a nice hardtail with sram x.5/shimano deore or better. Have you tried pinkbike? I know a lot of sellers are in Canada but sometimes there's great deals on there. Ask in your regional forum here too if someone is looking to sell one of theirs. A lot of people wont post and sell a bike if they have extras but will consider it if asked.


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeez. Is there any pros to this bike at all? I saw it a few times and I am really liking it.. Though I am willing to give it the thumbs down if it comes to that point.


----------



## Shooter98 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ragana said:


> Jeez. Is there any pros to this bike at all? I saw it a few times and I am really liking it.. Though I am willing to give it the thumbs down if it comes to that point.


 I think everyone is just being a realist and telling you their ideas on why the bike may not be "for you". They're all very valid opinions, and nothing worse than spending $300 to only learn that you could have spent $475 on a brand new HT that would suit your riding better. At the $400+ price level most bikes are disc equipped now adays.

If you feel strongly about it, purchase it and be happy with it.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jeffj said:


> I'm kind of with AZ.MTNS on this one. That is not a new bike by any stretch. It's a 2004 in case you were wondering. Those last Judy forks were nothing to write home about and Acera components came on my $325 hardtail I bought in 1996.
> 
> Assuming it fots you perfectly, it would have to be perfectly tuned, and not even need new tires (grips OK, but nothing more) to even consider a dime over $200. One trip to the bike for shop for repairs, and the total cost is going to rack up quickly. If the grips are actually worn, the bike has likely seen at least a fair amount of use. Used bikes are a gamble for experienced cyclists. For noobies, thery can be a total mine field, especially a full suspension one that is basically 8 years old (since 2012 models are already hitting showroom floors). Color me a little skeptical.
> 
> JMHO, good luck.


That and a friend had an Iron Horse FS (not that model) the suspension pivot bearings wallowed out the frame and got all floppy. Nothing could be done to fix it, Iron Horse went out of business, and it was HEAVY as an added feature. Pass on this bike at any price imo.



David C said:


> Yeah, I think a nice hard-tail would be more appropriate, and you could get a nice fork too......Otherwise, good luck and happy riding
> 
> David


Yes, HT either new or used is what you need.



Ragana said:


> Jeez. Is there any pros to this bike at all? I saw it a few times and I am really liking it.. Though I am willing to give it the thumbs down if it comes to that point.


No there are not pros to this bike shaped object.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Disc brakes don't matter...*



Ragana said:


> Christ, now you got me really worried. Argh. That was one of the cheaper bikes I could find with disc brakes. This sucks.


I wouldn't consider disc brakes a deal breaker if I were you. Many of us managed to ride for years without v-brakes, much less discs.

I used to ride Palos every once in a while when I live in Chicago. I think you'd be better off going to a local shop and buying an entry level hardtail. You'll be getting an better bike overall than this one.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

My son is riding a 2010 model. Nothing broke yet. That's saying a lot coming from a 12yr old(back then)!


----------



## Ragana (Aug 27, 2011)

I told him never-mind. Sigh. If someone could be nice enough to go on the Chicago craigslist and help me find a bike for around $250 ish that would be great, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I can build you a nice one for about that... Just have to pay shipping and it's yours shortly (edit : you also pay the bike lol). Just have to let me the time to get all parts delivered and assembling, testing and shipping. No tax 

PM me.

David


----------



## furryurry (Aug 25, 2011)

I think its a pretty good deal, but hey Im just a n00b. Im about to buy my first mtb, whcich is probably going to be used 2006 Kona Shred, for $280. And you are getting full suspension bike for the same money. I say its pretty good.


----------

